# A lot of threads have html tags in the content



## Acecool

When I searched for x7820, I found 6 threads ( I posted one so there should be 7 returned now ) and some are hundreds of pages. When I click on them, a lot of the posts are filled with html tags and reading through in a plain text environment without any coloring is quite tedious.... for a few sentences, you may end up with over a paragraph of tags.

Please fix this - you can easily filter out tags which aren't in the code tag using JavaScript, or on the back-end when fetching the message itself. &gt; &lt; would be used to ensure the tags aren't actually used.

Each tag could be commented out, or simply deleted. I can't use tampermonkey on this website or I'd write a quick script to filter the message field ( the site stops working, I can't post messages, etc... despite no scripts running on this site - so it doesn't like the injection. A lot of websites break with this which use pre-packaged forum software or content management systems - these systems usually don't validate properly. ).


----------



## Avacado

Unfortunately this is a known issue supposedly being addressed by migration support. It's going to take some time.


----------



## TheMafia

Avacado said:


> Unfortunately this is a known issue supposedly being addressed by migration support. It's going to take some time.


hows that going?


----------



## CptAsian

TheMafia said:


> hows that going?


Funny you should ask, we got an update on that less than 24 hours ago.





Can't see old content on OCN


So I logged to check some threads that I had bookmarked for reading. Everything looks like: "...




www.overclock.net


----------



## Shawnb99

Only 72,000 threads to go!


----------

